# lowering springs



## kidmods (Nov 17, 2012)

looking to get lowering spring for my 2000 audi a6 2.7, been looking around and see the B&G springs and H&R springs to, just wondering if anyone has had personal experiences with any particular ones and give me feedback. just dont have enough money for coilovers and dont want my ride to be super stiff


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I had H&R race springs and loved them. I now have H&R coils and love those too.


----------

